
Semantic Scholar Adds Neuroscience Papers - imranq
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/11/semantic-scholar-search-engine-ai-research-papers-neuroscience/
======
visarga
I just hope they don't dilute it. I regularly use arxiv-sanity.com and I like
it because there are only ML papers, not mixed with various other fields, like
on the regular arxiv.org site. They should make it easy to restrict the
catalog to a desired field.

